# Synton may or may not be back in business!



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 22, 2017)

came across this from a superbooth encounter where Synton seems to want to come back with maybe a synthesizer and/or a keyboard with multiple sensor technology.......

Interesting to find out what its future might bring, pricing, etc....

Could potentially be interesting for vi instruments too.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 23, 2017)

Just a fyi we do have a Gear Talk sub forum now for hardware talk.

I have only heard the Syrinx once, it was a unique beast. Would be cool if they did a eurorack filter.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 23, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Just a fyi we do have a Gear Talk sub forum now for hardware talk.



Yes, indeed my mistake synthpunk. (I didn't look well enough and thought I put it in the right forum)

I am not so much into the euro-rack thing. If I had the time and space probably I would.

I actually had for some time a synthon fenix many years ago.





But although the sound was super the fact that you can't use presets (duh) was my reason to sell it.
Was fun though fiddling with the banana plugs.......


----------

